# Aulani RCI trade



## GregT (Nov 6, 2013)

All,

I wanted to post a note that I matched an RCI trade into Aulani for March 1 - March 8, 2014 in a 1BR.

Unfortunately, I can not keep it, but I was encouraged that we are starting to see Aulani trades via RCI.    I am also aware that another of our TUGgers also got a trade into Aulani for late May, so hopefully others will get matches too!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it possible to enter a search/request for ONLY this resort? How would I do that?
I've never done this type of transaction before.
Thank you,
Bonnie


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 6, 2013)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I wanted to post a note that I matched an RCI trade into Aulani for March 1 - March 8, 2014 in a 1BR.
> 
> ...



Greg - how many TPUs was it?


----------



## GregT (Nov 6, 2013)

It was a WM trade, which is a fixed 9,000 credits (MF is approx. $550) plus a housekeeping token worth approx. $60.

So, sorry I don't know the TPU's....thanks!


----------



## slum808 (Nov 6, 2013)

b2bailey said:


> Is it possible to enter a search/request for ONLY this resort? How would I do that?
> I've never done this type of transaction before.
> Thank you,
> Bonnie



Yes, when placing your ongoing search request use resort code DV11 for Aulani resort.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 6, 2013)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I wanted to post a note that I matched an RCI trade into Aulani for March 1 - March 8, 2014 in a 1BR.
> 
> ...



Greg that's a great week. That would be a Magic season week and more costly in DVC points than the late may Choice season week I was matched to. Interesting that all four of the Aulani matches I've heard of this week were for 1-bedroom units. Aulani doesn't have any dedicated 1-bedrooms and we haven't seen or heard of any studios online.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay, hopefully by the time I go they will be depositing 2 bedrooms.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 6, 2013)

slum808 said:


> Greg that's a great week. That would be a Magic season week and more costly in DVC points than the late may Choice season week I was matched to. Interesting that all four of the Aulani matches I've heard of this week were for 1-bedroom units. Aulani doesn't have any dedicated 1-bedrooms and we haven't seen or heard of any studios online.



So far I have seen 2 march aulani confirmations and 1 early may and 1 late may one bedroom confirmation.  Weird that they would not deposit a 2br or 4 studios since there are no dedicated 1br.  

I am just happy that aulani is being deposited.  Now I am not as envious as the guys that live near florida.  One thing I wonder is why did DVC deposit march and may at the same time?  The typical pattern is about 7 months out.


----------



## QueenDoOver (Nov 6, 2013)

I matched a 2 bedroom at Aulani March 2nd to the 9th.  I am going even though I am going to have to take my kids out of school


----------



## slum808 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow! That's Awsome. I'd pull my kids out for that too.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 6, 2013)

QueenDoOver said:


> I matched a 2 bedroom at Aulani March 2nd to the 9th.  I am going even though I am going to have to take my kids out of school



Congrats.  That 2br would have run 420 points or so.  Enjoy your time there!


----------



## chriskre (Nov 6, 2013)

QueenDoOver said:


> I matched a 2 bedroom at Aulani March 2nd to the 9th.  I am going even though I am going to have to take my kids out of school



Great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lily28 (Nov 6, 2013)

How many tpu for the 2 bedroom? Thanks


----------



## QueenDoOver (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know about TPU as I got my 2 bedroom with Worldmark.  It was 10,000 points?


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 7, 2013)

frank808 said:


> So far I have seen 2 march aulani confirmations and 1 early may and 1 late may one bedroom confirmation.  Weird that they would not deposit a 2br or 4 studios since there are no dedicated 1br.
> 
> I am just happy that aulani is being deposited.  Now I am not as envious as the guys that live near florida.  One thing I wonder is why did DVC deposit march and may at the same time?  The typical pattern is about 7 months out.



They probably did a block of rooms over a period of a three months during periods where booking is low? I think we are seeing a lot of 1 brs because points for 1brs are expensive. Studios provide a decent value so owners are booking those up first perhaps?


----------



## frank808 (Nov 7, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> They probably did a block of rooms over a period of a three months during periods where booking is low? I think we are seeing a lot of 1 brs because points for 1brs are expensive. Studios provide a decent value so owners are booking those up first perhaps?



That would be a good guess.  By checking the DVC member site it also seems like a lot of the days are not available for standard view 1br.  The other views have availability.  Does this mean exchangers get the island, pool or ocean views?  Wow I rarely book 1br when staying at Aulani on DVC points as anything more than a studio costs so much.  Now hopefully I will be able to TRADE in to 1br and 2br with better views.  Isn't that so weird??


----------



## bnoble (Nov 7, 2013)

> Does this mean exchangers get the island, pool or ocean views?


Quite possible.  There are many cases in which the lowest-level view is in heavy demand internally (because they are inexpensive in terms of DVC points), so that view is rarely if ever deposited for exchange.  Examples include Value at AKV, or Standard at BLT or BWV.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 7, 2013)

b2bailey said:


> Is it possible to enter a search/request for ONLY this resort? How would I do that?
> I've never done this type of transaction before.
> Thank you,
> Bonnie


Yes, you can search for ANY RCI resort by itself.

When you get to the RCI website, click on RCI Vacations.  You should see a world map.  Right below the world map, you will see the option of doing an "Advanced Search."

With Advanced Search, you have two options.  You can search by Keyword (in this case, I would use "Aulani") or you can search by the RCI code for the resort.  You can search for multiple resorts, and also for a range of dates -- or you can narrow things down as much as you want.  Obviously, the more flexible you are, the greater chance for success.

In our most recent search, I wanted to be in a DVC OKW 2 bedroom, so that was the only choice I selected.  I knew that reduced my chances of a match, but I moderated that a bit by selecting a broad range of dates, and was successful (twice, actually).

For the DVC resorts at WDW only, here is a link to a post of Brian's that shows the codes for the resorts there.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1390699&postcount=4

The new resort at Grand Floridian is not listed, nor are VB, HHI, or Aulani, but I am sure you can find those codes easily.


----------



## PearlCity (Nov 7, 2013)

Wouldn't that be wonderful if we could trade into a better room than we can book ourselves!!


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 14, 2013)

OK I just tried the advanced search option on RCI and a screen came up and said 'sorry we could not find any match for your criteria.'  Does that mean that there is just nothing available?    We really want to stay at Aulani in August 2015, and would love to get a unit either through DVC or through RCI exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 14, 2013)

These were the first reported Aulani matches.  They were for March-May (non holiday weeks)2014 which would make it 5-7 months in advance.  I think most who matched had a search in place for 12 plus months.  This is a slower time in Hawaii.  I wouldn't be surprised if no summer weeks are deposited.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 15, 2013)

Cdn Gal said:


> OK I just tried the advanced search option on RCI and a screen came up and said 'sorry we could not find any match for your criteria.'  Does that mean that there is just nothing available?    We really want to stay at Aulani in August 2015, and would love to get a unit either through DVC or through RCI exchange.


Yes, it means when you searched there was nothing in the inventory.  You will probably have to do an ongoing search.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 4, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful if we could trade into a better room than we can book ourselves!!



I finally had time to call DVC about my RCI exchange into Aulani. It took the rep a little while to find my reservation, but they were finally able to pull it up and give me a reservation number. They confirmed that I'm booked into a 1-bedroom OV room for 7 nights. This reservation would have cost 350 points. Much more than my measly 160 pts I own. :whoopie:


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 4, 2013)

slum808 said:


> I finally had time to call DVC about my RCI exchange into Aulani. It took the rep a little while to find my reservation, but they were finally able to pull it up and give me a reservation number. They confirmed that I'm booked into a 1-bedroom OV room for 7 nights. This reservation would have cost 350 points. Much more than my measly 160 pts I own. :whoopie:


Are you using DVC points to exchange into RCI to book DVC? I was thinking DVC RCI account blocked DVC properties. Either way, I know what you mean. We own DVC and HGVC and ironically always use HGVC to exchange into DVC since it's a better deal. DVC is still nice so you can book home resorts at 11 mos, any resort at 7 mos, then let the RCI exchange ride and cancel the DVC ressie if it hits. Congrats on getting Aulani BTW -- encouraging. Interesting that it hit at 3 mos rather than the typical 6-7 bulk deposit window. I guess DVC figures if they haven't rented out a week in spring break by now, they aren't going to, so might as well let it go. We have Aulani ressies for July, and a RCI OGS for the same week hoping it opens up and we can save our DVC points. I was just thinking the other day, I wonder when (if) Aulani will ever show up in RCI inventory. I guess VGF is next -- if they could just get a resort ID


----------



## slum808 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dvc is blocked from dvc. I used my worldmark points. Good thing because I couldn't book that room on dvc points. My stay is in may/June.  They did deposit march and may at the same time.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 4, 2013)

slum808 said:


> I finally had time to call DVC about my RCI exchange into Aulani. It took the rep a little while to find my reservation, but they were finally able to pull it up and give me a reservation number. They confirmed that I'm booked into a 1-bedroom OV room for 7 nights. This reservation would have cost 350 points. Much more than my measly 160 pts I own. :whoopie:



Wow, that's awesome.  
And OV!!!.
Totally jealous here.


----------

